# Tractor closet!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My camera takes the pictures but it won't go on the card, just floats in internal memory, so until then, I'll describe my tractor closet which is a metal fabricated shelf that attaches to the roll bar towards the top with U bolts so as not to destroy the ROPS. Tractor already has a canopy and so the brackets use a double U bolt set up and I utilized the lower set U bolt. The shelf sets just behind the ROPS and about 2 feet up above the fuel tank. I also attached a large ammo box to a ROPS crossmember just above the fuel tank and this is my dry storage. The upper shelf is great for storing gas cans or buckets or whatever. To big for the closet? Then it goes on the bucket. Sorry about the hoto hang up, because I've been grinning from ear to ear and anxious to share it with you on account of the anal retentivness of tractor manufacturers chinsy or no tool storage. My "Tractor Closet" is a mans solution to the endless quest for ample affordable storage. One day pictures will follow..........


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

OK, I really need to see some pictures of that! Try taking out your memory card and down load the internal pictures on your camera. Bye


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

BelarusBulldog said:


> OK, I really need to see some pictures of that! Try taking out your memory card and down load the internal pictures on your camera. Bye



Yeah, and you gotta see his really cool chainsaw holster too...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Found a picture that I could draw in the stuff I added for the complete tractor closet package........


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

What a great idea! One question, does the top shelf block any view when you are backing up? I'm going to see if I have enough room to do something like that also. Thanks for the idea. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No, you can easily look underneath the rack for backing up. It holds three of the square 2 gallon buckets perfectly and those buckets can be lidded for weather proofing, and removed for taking to where you need, then returned to the shelf. The shelf is made from 2 inch x 3/16 angle and punched for holes to accept the u bolts for holting the canopy, so no damage to rops at all. The ammo box behind the SMV sign holds tools and the rack has hooks un the underside for hanging chains cable buckets or whatever. Next stop in the closet is a shovel and rake holder.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds good! I'll be waiting on pictures when you have added those too. Good work there Tractor Beam, smart thinking. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The pictures are in the internal memory on the camera but I have no cables, and even with a new card, they won't go anywhere but the internal memory. I just do not get this one at all.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Mate, go to dpreview.com it is a digital photography review site and look for your camera type and model, there might be some hints there.
Cheers


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm on it Tim! Thanks for the info cause this is pissing me off.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

More pictures..........


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great use of space TB! See you finally figured out your camera!


----------



## Ryker77 (May 8, 2016)

Just keep enough room for your noggin from hitting the shelf

Ryker77


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ryker77 said:


> Just keep enough room for your noggin from hitting the shelf
> 
> Ryker77


Way back there!


----------

